
Uber finds signs linking Lyft exec to hack of its driver database - marcusgarvey
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/uber-finds-signs-linking-lyft-exec-to-hack-of-its-driver-database-2015-10-09
======
marcusgarvey
This accusation could be very damaging to the single biggest advantage Lyft
seems to have over Uber -- its good-guy reputation.

